# 1ml barrel at needle exchange?



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Do the needle exchanges ever have 1ml syringes (without needles)?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine has every thing cheeky cxnts thought I was smack head once when ask what drugs I was takeing


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Little stu said:


> Mine has every thing cheeky cxnts thought I was smack head once when ask what drugs I was takeing


Haha! Have you ever used boots or a chemist? What do you ask for? I don't want the ones with fixed needles...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

They only have the fixed needle ones at mine mate, the girl asked me once what I was using them for, I just looked at her and she said steroids lol. Didn't think I look like a smackhead lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Haha! Have you ever used boots or a chemist? What do you ask for? I don't want the ones with fixed needles...


just ask for 1ml barrels no heads try Nu Pharm if theres one near you


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Do needle exchanges do insulin syringes?! Normally use medisave or eBay for them but money is tight and need a couple of hundred so if I can get them free it would be nice!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

big ste said:


> Do needle exchanges do insulin syringes?! Normally use medisave or eBay for them but money is tight and need a couple of hundred so if I can get them free it would be nice!


Exactly! With GHRP and MT2 I'm getting through so many!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

mine does everything, i loaded up on 100 2ml 100 1ml and 200 pins last time


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Exactly! With GHRP and MT2 I'm getting through so many!


Can imagine mate, I'm going to be running GHRP-2 and CJC 1295 x 3 to 5 times daily for a minimum 6 month... That's alot of syringes!


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Haha! Have you ever used boots or a chemist? What do you ask for? I don't want the ones with fixed needles...


Yeah I use Boots and you can get 1ml barrells without needles attached.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Yeah I use Boots and you can get 1ml barrells without needles attached.


Do you go to the pharmacy counter? What do you ask for? Hi can i have some 1ml syringes without needles please? This will take some plucking up of courage to go in there!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Just go in and ask if they do a needle exchange, preferably Nu Pharm coz I know they do then just ask for what size barrel you want ever colour heads you need, my chemist do them in grey packs of 10 or if you need 1ml orange ask for insulin syringes or 1ml complete. some chemists have a limit to how many you can have usually you can get more once you have brought some back hence the name needle exchange. A lot of the time most chemist will do this in a separate room and just ask a few questions like initials, postcode.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Do you go to the pharmacy counter? What do you ask for? Hi can i have some 1ml syringes without needles please? This will take some plucking up of courage to go in there!


I found a list of needle exchanges in my area then found one which was a pharmacy in a quiet area, phoned them and asked "do you do steroid packs" to which they replied yes, i said "I'll be in soon thanks" .. soon as i walked up to the counter and said id phoned earlier she whipped out everything i needed and i was off just had to give them my initials and postcode  (i gave fake ones for some reason lol)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Do you go to the pharmacy counter? What do you ask for? Hi can i have some 1ml syringes without needles please? This will take some plucking up of courage to go in there!


Lmao first time I did this...

Went into boots, without thinking I que'd up in line for the CASH REGISTER, got there luckily with no1 behind me.

"Hi, can I have 50 3ml barrels and 50 29g pins please" she looked at me blank. I then said "for steroid use". WTF was going thru my head lmao

Then she perked up and smiled at me "you need to go to the pharmacy counter for that"

Lmao never been back since


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

big ste said:


> Do needle exchanges do insulin syringes?! Normally use medisave or eBay for them but money is tight and need a couple of hundred so if I can get them free it would be nice!


There are different exchanges that provide different services, mine is a basic one they do blue packs(2.5ml barrels and blue 1inch 23g x10) or red packs (slin pins 1ml needla attached x15)

A bit annoying they stopped doing greens last year!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread has just made me get off my ass and go get some from another exchange  finally got some bloody greens


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Do you go to the pharmacy counter? What do you ask for? Hi can i have some 1ml syringes without needles please? This will take some plucking up of courage to go in there!


There is a hatch next to the pharmacy counter at mine, which is only partially visable to people just waiting on prescriptions. You knock on the hatch door. Somebody answers, you tell them you would like some needles and syringes, and they give you an order list. Fill it out pop it back through the hatch and they get what you have ordered for you.

Only downside is it is the same hatch that people go to recieve their daily 'script' of Methadone, so you have to sometimes wait in a que amongst some interesting characters.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

What brand of pharmacy is that? Boots and Morrisons pharmacies only do the premade packs


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Zangief said:


> I found a list of needle exchanges in my area then found one which was a pharmacy in a quiet area, phoned them and asked "do you do steroid packs" to which they replied yes, i said "I'll be in soon thanks" .. soon as i walked up to the counter and said id phoned earlier she whipped out everything i needed and i was off just had to give them my initials and postcode  (i gave fake ones for some reason lol)


I did exactly this got the steroid pack but it had silver paper (for me to cook up lol) and 3 condoms lol had to ask for blues but the greens were all in with loads of barrels and wipes and plasters and a sharps box, needed a carrier bag for it all :lol:

The young girl asked about how I was running my cycle and where I was injecting, told her "in my bathroom"


----------

